# Mounting a mirror on off-center studs?



## SteveB87 (Nov 1, 2009)

So i have kind of a strange problem...

I am in the final stretch of remodeling my master bath and getting ready to start thinking about how to mount the new vanity mirror I bought.

The mirror has D rings that attach to the back and recommends hanging using picture wire and a single screw/nail.

The problem is this...










that hole, is essentially exactly where the middle of the mirror will need to be. 

The mirror weighs about 30 lbs... I was thinking rather than using picture wire to hang the mirror I could use some drywall anchors (or even angled picture hooks) where either edge of the mirror will be and loop the D rings over a screw or the lip on some picture hooks on either edge rather than trying to calculate exactly the right offset of two separate nails in the studs.

I suppose I could slip a piece of 1x" into the gap and secure it to the drywall and mount to that?

Thoughts?

BTW, That hole in the wall was a pleasant surprise when I removed the old medicine cabinet, there was flexible conduit fed from the top of that hole that looked like it had been ripped through the drywall from bottom to top when they changed their mind about where it should be. :wallbash:


----------



## OhioHomeDoctor (Sep 27, 2011)

I usually hang blocking then put one screw in for each ring. If blocking is not an option then use screw in mollies and two screws.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Two hooks is the safest method---find the studs or use drywall anchors--2 will hold that mirror just fine.


----------



## SteveB87 (Nov 1, 2009)

2 x 50lb picture hooks hung on the d-rings. Worked perfectly, I don't think its going anywhere and it covers up that ugly hole  :thumbup:


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

totally off topic, but I like your sink!


----------

